# JUST INSTALLED 22' Q7 WHEELS



## kerlow66 (Mar 2, 2007)

Q7 wheels vaged lowered -1 inch all around


----------



## nh9095 (Mar 7, 2008)

very nice


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (nh9095)*

that looks wicked, but I always thought those wheels only came in 20"s?


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: JUST INSTALLED 22' Q7 WHEELS (kerlow66)*

Very nice!
Are these the original Q7 wheels or a replica in 22" size?


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

They are reps, those alloys only go up to 20" OEM on the Audi.


----------



## kerlow66 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: JUST INSTALLED 22' Q7 WHEELS (kerlow66)*

Yep they are replicas installed 20" but its kinda off.


----------



## VWZ (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: JUST INSTALLED 22' Q7 WHEELS (kerlow66)*

Looks cool, need bigger brakes now. Those rims make the rotors look so tiny.


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

Where'd you get the VW logos?


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: JUST INSTALLED 22' Q7 WHEELS (kerlow66)*

Looks Great!


----------



## Belligerant (Jan 10, 2008)

Those are some of the best looking rims I've seen on a Touareg.


----------



## kerlow66 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments,Center caps are from the stock rims.


----------



## 03slvrstoned (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Belligerant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Belligerant* »_Those are some of the best looking rims I've seen on a Touareg.

x2
you must have the air suspension?







steel here


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (03slvrstoned)*

Damn!!!!







That thing looks dope!!! Paint them calipers up red! That would look awesome. Love the look, I wish I had air ride in mine.


----------



## Tony tira trago (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: JUST INSTALLED 22' Q7 WHEELS (kerlow66)*

Nice wheels! I am in the process of getting some 22inch cayenne wheels. Had some 20 inch porsche sport designs on my previous touareg. Have you ever thought of taking your roof rack off?


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: JUST INSTALLED 22' Q7 WHEELS (Tony tira trago)*

I also like that the pillars are gloss black vs matte. If you're going to paint the calipers, continue with the semi murdered out theme in my opinion.


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

that looks nice.. i would like to lower mine but im afraid of the ride getting too rough since im not on air suspension .... plus id probably rub sine im running on 285/40 instead of 35


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: JUST INSTALLED 22' Q7 WHEELS (Marble)*

VERY nice, that is the 1st time I have seen wheels on a Touareg that I liked more than our OZ Canyons.


















_Modified by UKAUSSI at 5:40 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## Zoku (Aug 22, 2003)

Great looking Touareg.


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Zoku)*

Great looking wheels! Spot on!
You shold get the "Sport" styling on it to. Would be wickes with those wheels.
Do not like your grille....


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: JUST INSTALLED 22' Q7 WHEELS (kerlow66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerlow66* »_Q7 wheels vaged lowered -1 inch all around...

I have no experience beyond a 19" wheels/tires (18" on TRegs and 19" on a Cayenne_S and Q7): 
-How is the ride with 22's" vs. a stock 18"? 
-Is there a handling improvement with 20-22's" or is it just a "look thing"? 
-There are rough road conditions that make me wish my 18's" had more sidewall; do you endure lots of pinch flats with 22" wheels/tires on such a heavy vehicle?


----------



## kerlow66 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: JUST INSTALLED 22' Q7 WHEELS (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
I have no experience beyond a 19" wheels/tires (18" on TRegs and 19" on a Cayenne_S and Q7): 
-How is the ride with 22's" vs. a stock 18"? 
-Is there a handling improvement with 20-22's" or is it just a "look thing"? 
-There are rough road conditions that make me wish my 18's" had more sidewall; do you endure lots of pinch flats with 22" wheels/tires on such a heavy vehicle?

!)Ride quality seems a little bit harsher/stiffer compared to the 18"
2)Handling improved since i have wider tires,more contact patch,mileage decreased thou








3)I would not recommend this set up if you have rough roads,Here in LA its mostly freeways and occasional pot holes and it looks like its holding up pretty well.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: JUST INSTALLED 22' Q7 WHEELS (kerlow66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerlow66* »_
!)Ride quality seems a little bit harsher/stiffer compared to the 18"
2)Handling improved since i have wider tires,more contact patch,mileage decreased thou








3)I would not recommend this set up if you have rough roads,Here in LA its mostly freeways and occasional pot holes and it looks like its holding up pretty well.


Ours is the same. We now live in Fort Worth TX and many of the roads are really poorly made and maintained and you notice those ruts and potholes more than in CA
Still looks WAY better than the stock wheels


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

excellent


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (b5bel)*

wife found a used Q7 she is crooning over so my 22" may well be for sale later this week


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: JUST INSTALLED 22' Q7 WHEELS (kerlow66)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

